# Safari could not establish a secure connection to the server



## shaunmiller (Dec 8, 2008)

When I am visting certain sites or trying to make online purchases or do online banking, I am not allowed access and get the following message: Safari could not open the page "whatever page is "because it couldn’t establish a secure connection to the server.

My suspicion is that it has something to do with parental controls. We need to allow blocking so I don't know what to do. PLEASE HELP-FRUSTASTED AND USING LOTS OF BAD WORDS


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Or the site you are trying to connect to doesn't support Safari. To find out if it really is the Parent Controls, create a new account that doesn't have the controls enabled and then see what happens.
If you have more than one user on the Mac, and each one needs different levels of access, you should make an account for each user to log into, and then set the Mac up to ask for login info by turning off automatic login, and then remind everyone to log out when they are done using the Mac.


----------

